# Pathology Denial



## msmurdaugh (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a claim that was billed w/ 17311/ 11100/ 88331 and 13152 w dx 173.3- everything was paid except 
88331  modifier 31
13152  modifier 59
Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not able to picture this session with the codes provided, can you provide the notes or a summary of what was done.  It looks like you had a Mohs procedure a bx with a path and a repair of some other defect, so it is not really making sense to me.  Also where did you get the 31 modifier from?


----------

